# Circle the Cat - addictive!



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

http://llerrah.com/cattrap.htm


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Cute! Thanks.


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

Tried and tried but I couldn't get him. Might try again later...


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Never saw any spots.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

knitteerli said:


> Never saw any spots.


You should see this: click on the light green dots, that turns them into dark dots. Encircle the cat with dark dots so it cannot escape. (Hint) start from closer to the outside rather than beside the cat.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Glo54 said:


> Tried and tried but I couldn't get him. Might try again later...


Me too.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

rujam said:


> Me too.


See my hint above...


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

Gotcha!


----------



## Aunt Sammie (Oct 10, 2014)

Trapped on the second try!


----------



## glendajean (Nov 1, 2012)

Pesky little kitty! Just like my cat when it wants to go somewhere I don't want it to go. :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Reddogknit (Jan 6, 2015)

Clicked on it and no picture came up.


----------



## click click knit knit (Aug 8, 2018)

He is too quick for me.


----------



## CamilaR46 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

